# Smoking me some cheese



## tyotrain (Feb 27, 2011)

Well pulled the trigger on some cheese today. Doing Havarti dill,creamy and pepper jack. More pics to come 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beer-b-q (Feb 27, 2011)

Looks Good...


----------



## fpnmf (Feb 27, 2011)

Nice!

I picked up some cheese today for my first try..

Actually I picked a bunch of stuff today/\... Jalapenos  big ones. chiken on sale .69.

12 pounds of butt and a 4 pound sirloin tip roast.

 I think we will have food for a week.

  Craig


----------



## tyotrain (Feb 27, 2011)

Pic of all the cheese going on FLO(smoker). 







Using the amaze N smoker with cherry.  Love this thing great job TJ 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tyotrain (Feb 27, 2011)

[quote name="fpnmf" url="/forum/thread/103943/smoking-me-some-cheese#post_600371"]Nice!
I picked up some cheese today for my first try..
Actually I picked a bunch of stuff today/\... Jalapenos  big ones. chiken on sale .69.
12 pounds of butt and a 4 pound sirloin tip roast.
 I think we will have food for a week.

  Craig[/quote

Sounds like u are set. I love shopping for meat :)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## coyote-1 (Feb 27, 2011)

Looks great!

I did the same; today was the first 'smokerish' day here in awhile. So I went and got a block of sharp cheddar, one of swiss, and one also of gouda, and set up the A-MAze-N for its inaugural run. They've been on the Weber kettle since 11am. I filled the first two columns of the A-Maze-N, and it's just reaching the end of the smoke now. Wife and I couldn't resist sampling  :) - she says the cheddar is outstanding, while the Gouda is my fave.

The A-Maze-N is simply outstanding. As close to perfect a gadget as one could hope for. I mixed mostly cherry with a small amount of maple. I have to get the other varieties of sawdust now  :)

If we have around the same temps next week, I'm gonna smoke some fish... I'll make up my mind in midweek, when I'd set up the cure.


----------



## tyotrain (Feb 27, 2011)

coyote-1 said:


> Looks great!
> 
> I did the same; today was the first 'smokerish' day here in awhile. So I went and got a block of sharp cheddar, one of swiss, and one also of gouda, and set up the A-MAze-N for its inaugural run. They've been on the Weber kettle since 11am. I filled the first two columns of the A-Maze-N, and it's just reaching the end of the smoke now. Wife and I couldn't resist sampling  :) - she says the cheddar is outstanding, while the Gouda is my fave.
> 
> ...


yes the a manze n is outstanding i love it.. good job on your cheese and i love cheddar


----------



## tyotrain (Feb 27, 2011)

Off the smoker and time for the food saver. 














Smoke-N-Dave.   Tapatalk iPhone


----------



## scarbelly (Feb 27, 2011)

I love cheese - yours looks great


----------



## les3176 (Feb 27, 2011)

Great looking cheese!


----------

